# this is odd...



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have never seen this before and wondered if anyone else had...was out watching the sheep due to deliver lambs soon, and the ewe that lambed last Thursday was smelling the backend of one I think will lamb soon...curled her lip up...as a ram does checking for cycling...she did this several times....huh?  Does she smell a lambing soon or what???  This is new to me.  Going to be a long night and thankfully not raining yet and warmer than usual


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 8, 2013)

She is just smelling. Goats and sheep can smell from the roof of their mouths and that's why they flip their lip. So she smell something strange or not normal and is smelling it. All is cool.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Straw...just have never seen it before ...ewe smelling ewe and doing that...think that means she smells birthing hormones??????


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 8, 2013)

Could be. I see the does do it every once in a while but not as common as those bucks.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

The rams...yes...they check all the time...nasty boogers... 

But a ewe smelling a ewe???  Nope...never saw that before...going out with my lawn chair and see if a birthing is near


----------

